

Ask HN: Does this flight discovery tool exist? - ColinWright

So I&#x27;m going to be at a particular Lat&#x2F;Long, and I want to travel to another specific Lat&#x2F;Long.  What I&#x27;d like is a tool that finds the closest airports, and then a common airline to fly between them.<p>Recently I needed a flight from Montauban, France, to somewhere in the North-West of England.  I&#x27;ve found a direct flight from Toulouse to Birmingham, but that took a considerable amount of searching.<p>I&#x27;ve written something similar for train journeys, and I can do it again, but I was wondering if this already exists.<p>Suggestions?<p>Edit: Both suggestions so far are pretty good. Significantly worse than the result I found by hand, but either would have saved me at least 50% of my time by suggesting initial candidates.<p>Thanks - I look forward to more suggestions.
======
zachlipton
Google Maps can pretty much do this with its built-in flight search. See [1]
for an example (Google automatically converted the destination lat/long to an
address, but you can replace them with the coordinates of your choice).

1:
[https://www.google.com/maps/dir/%27%27/40.754515,+-73.979477...](https://www.google.com/maps/dir/%27%27/40.754515,+-73.979477/@38.9496146,-107.0094877,5z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m10!4m9!1m3!2m2!1d-122.417495!2d37.776189!1m3!2m2!1d-73.979477!2d40.754515!3e4)

------
nreece
Flightfox may be helpful: [https://flightfox.com](https://flightfox.com)

------
didgeoridoo
Try Rome2Rio.

